# New Distributor for Manzanita



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

http://www.crateandbarrel.com/famil...fromLocation=Search&DIMID=400001&SearchPage=1

It's a little expensive but what the hell - it's Crate and Barrel.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

That's expensive! wow. However I'll have to hop on by C&B to see if they have anything good to buy. It's always a fun little store to browse and buy stuff from.

-John N.


----------

